# Nursing/care homes



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I was just wondering, are there nursing/care homes in Spain that one could go to rather than sit around in the cold over here.Would they be any cheaper.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Apt place for you Cabby LOL


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Actually it was more for the wife who is feeling the cold even now.But appreciate your attempt at humour.must try harder as your old school reports must have said.
Did think of Gib, but I was thinking of driving down rather than flying, but parking spaces are short there.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It wouldn't be cheap Phil even if they do have them.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cabby if your ? Is serious

You would need to consider the culture and language barriers

It might be warmer but it would be very lonely

Anyway care homes in England are usually very warm

A bit like hospitals

Too warm for most except the very elderly

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Good point aldra, but the other half has not seen Spain or Gib for a couple of years now and is missing the sights and sounds.It would also take a lot of strain and stress off my shoulders for a while and allow me to heal quicker.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't realise you were unwell Phill, I must have missed that thread.

Does this mean I have to start being nice to you again > >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Cabby, Take a flight, hire an apartment, hire a car.


tony


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would like to Tony, but then I would still be working as a carer and I will need a respite soon. If I could get away from house work and cooking, such as a hotel stay.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Actually it was more for the wife who is feeling the cold even now.But appreciate your attempt at humour.must try harder as your old school reports must have said.
> Did think of Gib, but I was thinking of driving down rather than flying, but parking spaces are short there.
> 
> cabby


The Wifes Cousin and her Husband lived in Spain. He had a very bad Stroke and was treated quite well in Hospital. Once she was able to get him home, the home care was not as good as it is in the UK. She struggled on until he died a couple of years later. Then she moved back to the UK. :frown2:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> The Wifes Cousin and her Husband lived in Spain. He had a very bad Stroke and was treated quite well in Hospital. Once she was able to get him home, the home care was not as good as it is in the UK. She struggled on until he died a couple of years later. Then she moved back to the UK. :frown2:


Jim

Cabby is asking about care homes (like hotel with care for sick people) not home care as in visits to a house.

Do pay attention please.:wink2:

Geoff


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Right cabby

You need to tell us just how much caring you are doing

It's the social worker in me

If you need a break, respite care is available if your wife would be happy with it

Then maybe you need a short break alone in sunny climes

The truth is cabby you need to ensure you have breaks

It's no use if you are exhausted
No use to either of you

Are family available to help out?

Sandra


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> Jim
> 
> Cabby is asking about care homes (like hotel with care for sick people) not home care as in visits to a house.
> 
> ...


Au contraire Geoff. I am trying to demonstrate that outside of Hospitals in Spain, the general level of care for the elderly may be patchy or poor.

The Spanish seem more Family orientated and probably don't whisk their elderly away into a Nursing Home as the British tend to. The culture is mucho differencio.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think that is harsh heathcliffe

As an x social work manager

Most people continue to support elderly relatives

In fact if you cannot afford private fees there is a rigorous screening programme by LAs to determine who really really needs permanent care

Private founders can navigate the screening

But expect to pay close on £100 a day, less the AAlowance for day and night care

Once funds dwindle the LA pick up the fundin
Getting old and sick isn't a cheap option

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

747 is actually right, the after care in Spain is expected to be covered by family members and not the state. But we do not need a hospital, thank goodness.
I was wondering if we would both benefit from a stay in the warmer climes, a hotel might be good Tony and maybe a flight as well.But could one get a couple of months at a reasonable rate.I only considered a rest home never thought of a hotel. Maybe get away after Christmas, in the new year.I would need a flat level area such as Playa Albir. it would have to have a wet room as well.
Not sure what to do really.

cabby


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

cabby said:


> 747 is actually right, the after care in Spain is expected to be covered by family members and not the state. But we do not need a hospital, thank goodness.
> I was wondering if we would both benefit from a stay in the warmer climes, a hotel might be good Tony and maybe a flight as well.But could one get a couple of months at a reasonable rate.I only considered a rest home never thought of a hotel. Maybe get away after Christmas, in the new year.I would need a flat level area such as Playa Albir. it would have to have a wet room as well.
> Not sure what to do really.
> 
> cabby


I had a quick search and you would expect to pay around 300 euro a month for a short term let, such as at Murcia and Andalucia.

For hotels give the big boys a ring

tony


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Went down to southern Morocco last winter, nice and warm on the edge of the Sahara. Large campsites there on the coast with chalets occupied by geriatric french. They seemed happy, well cared for and were often out and about in public areas. Some seemed to have 24/7 care by good natured and pleasant appearing local carers. From what it cost us I assume thing's would be very cheap compared to UK or even Europe.

If you are interested pm me and I could give you details of one so that you could make enquires.

Dick


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Went down to southern Morocco last winter, nice and warm on the edge of the Sahara. Large campsites there on the coast with chalets occupied by geriatric french. They seemed happy, well cared for and were often out and about in public areas. Some seemed to have 24/7 care by good natured and pleasant appearing local carers. From what it cost us I assume thing's would be very cheap compared to UK or even Europe.
> 
> If you are interested pm me and I could give you details of one so that you could make enquires.
> 
> Dick


It might be worth posting for the general populace Dick, not everyone is as outgoing as Phil on their health issues, some are very private, and might not even want to PM.


----------



## redkite93 (Dec 29, 2010)

As has been said above, in lots of areas there will be a local care agency where someone could come in to your site/hotel/apartment etc. 
i don't know your situation so apologies in advance if i make incorrect assumptions.......
but if you are providing care for your oh then you can get an assessment from your local authority for both the carer and the cared for. then you can ask for any care they agree to as a direct payment( money in lieu of the care). you can then use this for care anywhere in the world. you obviously have to provide documentation, receipts etc.
its not as complicated as it sounds. we've both used it and i've set it up for lots of clients for a whole range of scenarios.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

GEMMY said:


> I had a quick search and you would expect to pay around 300 euro a month for a short term let, such as at Murcia and Andalucia.
> 
> For hotels give the big boys a ring
> 
> tony


I care for my mum and as we normally rent, had thought about renting in Southern Spain for say 6 months. I was looking in Andalucia for a villa in the hills with room to park the mh. Ideally we needed to be on one floor or at least have one bedroom and a bathroom on the ground floor for mum. If you don't need lots of parking as I did for mh,car and trailer then there are loads of apartments at a very reasonable rent. I don't mean holiday lets but long-term say 6 months.

I used this website www.thinkspain.com and also spoke to an agent who of course was extremely helpful.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> It might be worth posting for the general populace Dick, not everyone is as outgoing as Phil on their health issues, some are very private, and might not even want to PM.


Here's one of them Kevin, links to others

http://www.atlanticaparc.com/en/camping-imourane-km-14-2/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Here's one of them Kevin, links to others
> 
> http://www.atlanticaparc.com/en/camping-imourane-km-14-2/


Cheers Richard  :wink2: Gladly we have no need, yet anyway.


----------

